# Halo: Reach



## mwgdrwg (May 3, 2010)

Time to dust off your ODST disk, the Reach beta arrives today!

Looking forward to what Bungie have come up this time


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 3, 2010)

*Halo Reach Multiplayer Beta*

Downloading it now. Not sure how impressed I'll be, Halo online play is a bit boring ime...


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 4, 2010)

First impressions....

I like that it's faster than Halo 3, loving the load-out options, jet packs!, maps and gameplay are classic Halo, rearranged buttons are confusing (I miss b to melee), graphics a bit rough still.

Can't wait to play some more.


----------



## Crispy (May 4, 2010)

I only find multiplayer halo fun with friends, not stranges, so won't bother with this. I have sweaty, sweaty palms for the campaign though.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 4, 2010)

*Halo Reach Multiplayer Beta*

It is faster and the jetpacks are great fun (so much so that I spent my time fucking about with them and not er shooting very much!). 

Still find Halo online play a bit lacking compared to other shooters though, maybe just haven't had quite the team experience that makes it shine..?


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 4, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It is faster and the jetpacks are great fun (so much so that I spent my time fucking about with them and not er shooting very much!).
> 
> Still find Halo online play a bit lacking compared to other shooters though, maybe just haven't had quite the team experience that makes it shine..?



When I think of good games of Halo I think about those close 50-49 team slayer games, and times when I've played it so much that I totally get in to the zona and become a killing machine (very rarely!) 

A lot of the times it's unbalanced though, pro's creating new gamertags to pwn the noobs. I'm hoping Reach will have great balance, and the social filtering might help, though I've not used it yet.


----------



## Crispy (May 4, 2010)

They're splitting off the 'pro' attractions to their own ranked area, with leagues and ratings etc, and leaving the fun stuff with no ranks or numbers to count. should remove most of the 'boosting'


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 4, 2010)

Crispy said:


> They're splitting off the 'pro' attractions to their own ranked area, with leagues and ratings etc, and leaving the fun stuff with no ranks or numbers to count. should remove most of the 'boosting'



Yeah, should help.

Sure you don't fancy a few games Crispy? Sure I rememnber playing Halo 3 with you when it was just out.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 4, 2010)

*Halo Reach Multiplayer Beta*

I'm up for some organised H3 or Reach beta play if there's a few people into it?


----------



## agricola (May 4, 2010)

As an aside, is this the first beta test ever to have UK tv adverts dedicated to it?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 4, 2010)

*Halo Reach Multiplayer Beta*




			
				agricola said:
			
		

> As an aside, is this the first beta test ever to have UK tv adverts dedicated to it?



Probably, can't ever remember a beta getting anywhere near this level of hype...


----------



## robinph (May 4, 2010)

The change of the buttons is confusing me at the moment.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 4, 2010)

*Halo Reach Multiplayer Beta*




			
				robinph said:
			
		

> The change of the buttons is confusing me at the moment.



What's bothering me more is dying because I keep clicking the left stick for melée (too much knife attacks/mw2!) instead of rb...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 15, 2010)

How's everyone finding it? Must admit haven't really bothered with it since getting BfBC2...


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 15, 2010)

BRILLIANT! I love it. Lots of close games, the combat and feel is better than ever, loving the new modes (Network Test 1 went live last night, it's ace). I have so much fun playing halo, I do prefer it to any other game at all.

Here's me stopping a Ghost lol


----------



## creak (May 16, 2010)

Do the graphics look much better when actually in motion?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 16, 2010)

*Halo Reach Multiplayer Beta*




			
				creak said:
			
		

> Do the graphics look much better when actually in motion?



Couldn't say they were much better than Halo3 tbh...


----------



## Crispy (Jun 14, 2010)

halo's never really been about the graphics - I'll excuse a little lack of sparkle when there's 30 enemies and 10 allies and a bunch of vehicles all tearing each other up with full AI 

new trailer from E3 available here:

http://www.bungie.net/projects/reach/default.aspx

cool stuff at the end


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 14, 2010)

Never went back to it after all, just find halo online games a bit too arcadey and ...dare I say boring...


----------



## Crispy (Jun 14, 2010)

the real fun's in Legendary mode  - the Halo AI is still the best IMO, you really have to outwit them. No cookie-cutter set pieces like call of legend of valorous duty or whatever. Proper emergent gameplay. I have no time for the multiplayer though, takes too much bother to get a decent bunch of people together and playing with randoms is like force-feeding yourself youtube comments


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 29, 2010)

*EPIC!*


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 29, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Crispy (Jul 30, 2010)

Very 

43 sleeps


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 30, 2010)

A mate is hosting a launch party: midnight buying the game, back to his to play with a load of people linked up on legendary through the night to finish by breakfast.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 31, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> A mate is hosting a launch party: midnight buying the game, back to his to play with a load of people linked up on legendary through the night to finish by breakfast.



Nice one! Me and a mate are doing something very similar. I had an all nighter when ODST was released and it was lots of fun!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 12, 2010)

Just more than 24 hours to go. I'm like a kid on Christmas Eve.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 12, 2010)

Innit! I read on CAG that Tesco are going to sell it for £27, haven't pre-ordered due to the possibility of a supermarket selling it cheap...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm getting a limited edition from Game at midnight. Can't wait, gonna be awesome! Outlaw.. is getting the one with the statue, look forward to seeing it.

Been bidding Halo 3 a fond farewell today


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 12, 2010)

mwgdrwg said:


> I'm getting a limited edition from Game at midnight. Can't wait, gonna be awesome! Outlaw.. is getting the one with the statue, look forward to seeing it.
> 
> Been bidding Halo 3 a fond farewell today


 
Heh yeah did all that last year with MW2, aint quite got the cash to do it with Reach unfortunately...


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 13, 2010)

It looks really good but plays the same, gay aliens running about shouting and shooting.....

played the first 2 levels but not really my bag....


----------



## Crispy (Sep 13, 2010)

Play on Heroic or Legendary and then call those aliens gay


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 13, 2010)

Going to be attempting it co-op on on Legendary tonight. Really looking forward to battling the Elites again, the Brutes aren't half as much fun.

Got a day off tomorrow so if anyone want's some multiplayer laughs add me.

Crispy...you getting it? Don't think I've played against you since the very early days of Halo 3.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 13, 2010)

I've got it on order at amazon, so it should be with me soon. But I've got to go away for a long weekend so won't get to properly play it till Tuesday week 

My Gold subscription lapsed too, not sure if I'll bother renewing it for the minimal amount of online play I actually do...


----------



## blairsh (Sep 13, 2010)

Got my copy through the post today after my friends kindly pre ordered it for my birthday  Think i may have a crack at it this evening.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 13, 2010)

Crispy said:


> I've got it on order at amazon, so it should be with me soon. But I've got to go away for a long weekend so won't get to properly play it till Tuesday week
> 
> My Gold subscription lapsed too, not sure if I'll bother renewing it for the minimal amount of online play I actually do...



Get a 1 month sub? Reckon the Reach online novelty should last at least that long right?


----------



## Crispy (Sep 13, 2010)

Yeah, probably  Will look into it next week!


----------



## Crispy (Sep 14, 2010)

I have it!

I want to go home now


----------



## Boycey (Sep 14, 2010)

Crispy said:


> I have it!
> 
> I want to go home now


 
i've just done the first 3 levels 

it is rather good


----------



## The Groke (Sep 14, 2010)

Good grief are they still finding new ways to milk this limp franchise?


----------



## The Groke (Sep 14, 2010)

'tis the gaming equivalent of Twilight...


----------



## Crispy (Sep 14, 2010)

The Groke said:


> Good grief are they still finding new ways to milk this limp franchise?


 
By all reports, they've taken its flaccid skin and pumped it full of the best double-cream as a final hurrah. If you like Halo, this is supposed to be the best Halo. If you don't like Halo, this won't change your mind.

And if you find you don't like Bungie's next game (which the whole studio are now working on), then you'll have to suck that one down too, cos they've said they have the whole next 10 years mapped out developing just this one new franchise


----------



## Boycey (Sep 14, 2010)

The Groke said:


> 'tis the gaming equivalent of Twilight...


 
heh 

...just without the mormon abstinence analogy bollocks...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 14, 2010)

I have a copy! Anyone fancy doing co-op sometime?


----------



## Callum91 (Sep 14, 2010)

Anyone else highly dissapointed by it? 15 minutes on the multiplayer and all I came away from it thinking was '' Meh , nothing spectacular , now where did I put Bad company 2... ''.


----------



## The Groke (Sep 14, 2010)

Crispy said:


> If you don't like Halo, this won't change your mind.




You _know_ I am a h8r, so...






Crispy said:


> And if you find you don't like Bungie's next game (which the whole studio are now working on), then you'll have to suck that one down too, cos they've said they have the whole next 10 years mapped out developing just this one new franchise



I will wait with baited breath and girded loins!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 14, 2010)

Callum91 said:


> Anyone else highly dissapointed by it? 15 minutes on the multiplayer and all I came away from it thinking was '' Meh , nothing spectacular , now where did I put Bad company 2... ''.


 
Never been a big online Halo fan tbh but playing Firefight with a few friends at the moment and it's great fun! Only managed to play about 10 minutes of the single player game before the game invite drew me away...


----------



## Crispy (Sep 15, 2010)

2 missions in on Heroic and I'm loving it  So good to be fighting Elites again, they really are clever bastards!
Would prefer to be on my own a bit more though, the other Spartans keep stealing my kills 

Halo's all about campaign for me, replaying it and experimenting with different approaches (like doing vehicle sections on foot), and this one looks like it's got lots of replay value.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 15, 2010)

Crispy said:


> 2 missions in on Heroic and I'm loving it  So good to be fighting Elites again, they really are clever bastards!
> Would prefer to be on my own a bit more though, the other Spartans keep stealing my kills
> 
> Halo's all about campaign for me, replaying it and experimenting with different approaches (like doing vehicle sections on foot), and this one looks like it's got lots of replay value.


 
Yep campaign is where it's at but you were right when you said a while ago that online play is good if you play with friends. Had a great set of games last night (custom Infection had us all cracking up laughing when the shouting and panic set in!). 

Gonna get back on the campaign tonight though...


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Sep 15, 2010)

Had a look at a few gameplay vids on line and I've come to the conclusion it looks piss poor.

Don't think I'll bother.


----------



## Boycey (Sep 15, 2010)

Crispy said:


> 2 missions in on Heroic and I'm loving it  So good to be fighting Elites again, they really are clever bastards!
> Would prefer to be on my own a bit more though, the other Spartans keep stealing my kills
> 
> Halo's all about campaign for me, replaying it and experimenting with different approaches (like doing vehicle sections on foot), and this one looks like it's got lots of replay value.



have you pulled any stealth kills yet? proper 

i'm 7 missions in on normal o) but i'm considering going back and doing it on heroic to drag it out a bit. my only real criticism of this game is how have they not sorted the fucking driving skills of the npcs???


----------



## Crispy (Sep 15, 2010)

you let the NPCs drive? 

oh and get thee off normal, heretic!

Once we're all done with solo, I think some online campaign co-op is in order. Apparently the difficulty is ramped up to match the player count. Must be bonkers with 4 players!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 15, 2010)

Boycey said:


> have you pulled any stealth kills yet? proper
> 
> i'm 7 missions in on normal o) but i'm considering going back and doing it on heroic to drag it out a bit. my only real criticism of this game is how have they not sorted the fucking driving skills of the npcs???


 
How in the world do you get them to drive? I fucking hate the driving in Halo games, the controls are total shit and would love them the drive while I shoot but they always seem to jump into the passenger seats...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 15, 2010)

Crispy said:


> you let the NPCs drive?
> 
> oh and get thee off normal, heretic!
> 
> Once we're all done with solo, I think some online campaign co-op is in order. Apparently the difficulty is ramped up to match the player count. Must be bonkers with 4 players!


 
Totally up for some online campaign co-op.


----------



## Boycey (Sep 15, 2010)

i just wanted to play with the massive rocket launchers and didn't have anyone else to drive for me 

...this is gonna make me update the gold sub isn't it?


----------



## Crispy (Sep 15, 2010)

It sure is me 

I'll also have to piss sparrow off by trailing CAT5 cable all over the flat


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 15, 2010)

Boycey said:


> i just wanted to play with the massive rocket launchers and didn't have anyone else to drive for me
> 
> ...this is gonna make me update the gold sub isn't it?


 
Yep.


----------



## Callum91 (Sep 15, 2010)

The campaign is good but the online multiplayer experience doesn't hold a candle to Bad Company 2.


----------



## Boycey (Sep 15, 2010)

Crispy said:


> oh and get thee off normal, heretic!


 
first 3 levels now done on heroic 

how much is a month's sub? i've got mega work imminent that will consume my life for 6 months so a years worth seems like a rip off...


----------



## Crispy (Sep 15, 2010)

Just finished the 'sniper' mission. Heroic is kicking my arse, hard. Great fun though. "ok, so I'll take out these two elites with plasma pistol and my last few pistol rounds, then I'll pick up that needle rifle and take down those grunts, using these trees as cover, then I'll see two hunters coming and I'll poo my pants."
I just love the tactics and interactivity of Halo - nothing comes close. I played that Modern Warfare and it's like a fairground shooting gallery. Men pop in and out of cover and you just stare down iron sights and pick them off BOR RING


----------



## Crispy (Sep 15, 2010)

You can't get a month, but 3 months is 12 quid if you shop around (20 from MS )


----------



## Boycey (Sep 15, 2010)

you've got as far as me on heroic then 

yes, the cunning of the elites is pretty fucking taxing. the part on the sniper level where you have to take down the hunters and the invisible elites is a motherfucker. i've found that the needler seems to be powered up on this version, it was fairly weak in halo 3 but it's just the ticket for taking down elites in this. the fact that some classes of elite can take more than one headshot from the sniper rifle is making this hard.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 15, 2010)

Elites have always needed 2 headshots if their shields were up. I think.
Plasma pistol overcharge + human pistol headshot is the classy way to do it


----------



## Boycey (Sep 16, 2010)

it took me bloody ages to figure out how to use the powered up beam rifle properly too


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 16, 2010)

Finding this oddly reminiscent of Halo ODST, very dark, and 'moody' rather than er valiant like typical Halo games...quite good though although only a small way in doesn't feel like it's taken hold just yet.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 16, 2010)

This game is going to last me for years!

Things I love about it so far....

Elites are back, and so much more fun than Brutes, wort wort wort!
Hunters kick ass again
Nice new weapons
Armour abilities
Player customization
Forge World
Firefight is now actual fun.
Daily challenges - did them all yesterday and got the achievement to prove it! 
Multiplayer is so much fun, apart from melee'ing a hologram 

Love it, about half way through the campaign on Heroic...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 16, 2010)

I love the new armour abilities.


----------



## Boycey (Sep 17, 2010)

i'm now up to the level where you pilot the hawk on heroic, the last battle on the corvette was *brutal*... nice of them them to drop a level with ODSTs in though it did kinda showup ODST the game for the missed opportunity that it was.

re: hunters- is it me or is that thing where they cover their faces while firing new? and has anyone else got to the room where there's 6 of them?  without serious weaponry i legged it


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 17, 2010)

Spoiler codes you fuckers!!


----------



## Boycey (Sep 20, 2010)

finished on heroic


----------



## Boycey (Sep 21, 2010)

Spoiler: thoughts on ending + plot now my eyes have returned to normal i can see things other than a stream of banshees, elites and brutes



loved the part where your group are taken control of by _the other AI_, typical bungie plot turner that for some reason i haven't got bored of since durandal kidnapped me from leela way back when. slightly disappointing that cortana didn't get uploaded to the suit a la halo:combat evolved though  at the beginning of that level i stupidly did it in the dark without nightvision on and so missed the scorpion, i kept thinking they'd made it waaay too hard 

after being chosen by cortana i was also disappointed not to have been playing as sierra 117, thought i'd make it off planet and into the rest of the trilogy right up to the very end when i made for the mach gun (why the fuck don't the shots penetrate the fuckers? is a banshee really going to stop that kind of projectile when we've seen it take down a cruiser going straight through it???). oh and the last foot soldier is an utter utter cunt. fuel rod gun and energy sword on a nails hard, grenade happy elite, who just for jokes doesn't die when you stick him with a plasma grenade. so i stuck him with 2 and locked the shield down  i guess i should have been ready after the brutal relentlessness of the last level though 

first halo game i've done on heroic


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 21, 2010)

Right, finished it. Who's up for some co-op campaign play?


----------



## revol68 (Sep 22, 2010)

Just finished it on Heroic and I have to say I thought it was fucking great, it was much more like Halo:Combat Evolved in terms of the battles being more expansive, Halo 3 felt a bit too narrow for my tastes.

Really enjoyed the return of the elites, made the combat much more interesting. 

I was impressed with the graphics, obviously it doesn't compete with the best of the PC and alot of the textures are a bit flat and bland but the overall artwork realy sets the mood and the skyboxes are fucking epic in that painted 80's sci fi way.

will be hoping to get online tonight if anyone wants to join me, username is nothingnegated.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 22, 2010)

I have to say I enjoyed Halo 3 more, this felt a little underwhelming to me. That said nothing beats the first time, playing the original Halo was the best Halo experience.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 23, 2010)

Completed on Heroic!

But I didn't save...so now it still says "Started Heroic" on my multiplayer profile, even though I have done it and got the achievement to prove it. I'll have to do the last two and a half ours all over again! Nevermind.

Brilliant game...loved the epicness and the last few cinematics were brilliant. A perfect set-up for the Halo trilogy.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 27, 2010)

Boycey said:


> i'm now up to the level where you pilot the hawk on heroic, the last battle on the corvette was *brutal*... nice of them them to drop a level with ODSTs in though it did kinda showup ODST the game for the missed opportunity that it was.
> 
> re: hunters- is it me or is that thing where they cover their faces while firing new? and has anyone else got to the room where there's 6 of them?  without serious weaponry i legged it


 
I just finished that corvette battle on legendary, fuck me it was tough! 

There's an Easter egg in that room with the 6 hunters, if you clear it then come back it's a nightclub with a brute on the decks and all the grunts dancing, I haven't done it myself, I have no idea how you could take them down by yourself, especially not on legendary.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 27, 2010)

revol68 said:


> I just finished that corvette battle on legendary, fuck me it was tough!
> 
> There's an Easter egg in that room with the 6 hunters, if you clear it then come back it's a nightclub with a brute on the decks and all the grunts dancing, I haven't done it myself, I have no idea how you could take them down by yourself, especially not on legendary.


 
I want to see that easter egg!

Anyone else see the 'crazy soldier with a gun to his head' easter egg? Had me in stitches


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Sep 27, 2010)

This game is great, i got it, but have only played it for about an hour..


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 28, 2010)

Getting into thr multiplayer now. This is going to last me for years!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 28, 2010)

Anyone fancy some firefight sometime?


----------



## Boycey (Sep 28, 2010)

boycey2up (add me you fucks!) now on xblgold, played some earlier and didn't do too badly but there seems to be something missing... it's not quite H3


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes, I think we should sort a game out at some point. I'm on most nights about 9ish, except Saturdays.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 28, 2010)

Cool, I can make 9ish too apart from tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 28, 2010)

Boycey said:


> boycey2up (add me you fucks!) now on xblgold, played some earlier and didn't do too badly but there seems to be something missing... it's not quite H3


 
Yeah i felt a little underwhelmed when I finished it...


----------



## Boycey (Sep 28, 2010)

i mean with the multiplayer, the maps don't seem quite as good for the kind of play H3 used to encourage.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 28, 2010)

Boycey said:


> i mean with the multiplayer, the maps don't seem quite as good for the kind of play H3 used to encourage.


 
Ah right, hmmm not sure although I've heard this from a couple of people...


----------



## Boycey (Sep 29, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Ah right, hmmm not sure although I've heard this from a couple of people...


 
basically i think you're only going to get gauss/rocket 'hogs once they get some dlc out... hornets along with the hawks could be epic too... revenants... I WANT ALL OF THEM!


----------



## Boycey (Sep 29, 2010)

ok, i take it back- but spire is a shit map. the others are pretty sweet, had a nice little run this evening 

things i still want to see:

gauss + rocket hog
hawks with grenade launchers
hornet


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 30, 2010)

The maps are ok...some fantastic ones, some ok ones. There's an update next month with more maps and Team SWAT playlist. This game is going to be never-ending!


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Sep 30, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Anyone fancy some firefight sometime?


 
I was playing firefight and your name appeared on my screen.. I ddin't know what to do so I just carried on headshotting grunts


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 30, 2010)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> I was playing firefight and your name appeared on my screen.. I ddin't know what to do so I just carried on headshotting grunts


 
It did? Weird I was out all evening...!


----------



## Boycey (Oct 1, 2010)

your name comes up as the top scorer among your friends a la geometry wars- 6000+ on corvette firefight, *approves*


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 1, 2010)

Boycey said:


> your name comes up as the top scorer among your friends a la geometry wars- 6000+ on corvette firefight, *approves*


 
Oh right! Haha yeah had some great FF fights, must get online again soon.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 1, 2010)

KE's name came up on screen whilst I was in Firefight too! For a second I thought you were joining the game, but I think it's because you had a high score. Here's a tip for you achievement whores...there's a custom gametype you can download to help get the million point Firefight achievement. I got it in about 15 minutes.

So, anyone up for some Reach multiplayer tonight at 9pm???


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 1, 2010)

Ah.. I understand.. well soon it will be my name...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 1, 2010)

Heh I don't doubt it, don't get nearly enough time with it myself...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 2, 2010)

Anyone about for a game?


----------



## Boycey (Oct 8, 2010)

i beat a load of scores yesterday- a few from KE and one from mwgdrwg 

i was just a few short of the 10000 needed for yesterdays challenge in one  rocket fight is great for killtastrophes though 

what do people think about betrayals in rocket fights? easy to do by accident but booting someone means more points for the rest, have to say i booted a few people for this reason and had it happen to me...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 8, 2010)

Boycey said:


> i beat a load of scores yesterday- a few from KE and one from mwgdrwg



O RLY?

Right, I've laid off Firefight too long!

I am having a Reach night tonight!


----------



## Boycey (Oct 8, 2010)

score a few killpocalypes and you just might do me 

not gonna be about tonight or much of the weekend but would love some u75 online co-op next week?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 8, 2010)

Boycey said:


> i beat a load of scores yesterday- a few from KE and one from mwgdrwg
> 
> i was just a few short of the 10000 needed for yesterdays challenge in one  rocket fight is great for killtastrophes though
> 
> what do people think about betrayals in rocket fights? easy to do by accident but booting someone means more points for the rest, have to say i booted a few people for this reason and had it happen to me...


 
Oh yeah, gonna have to get back on to reclaim my standings! 

Yeah I've been mulling the betrayals thing, sometimes people have been too harsh at kicking when it's been a real mistake but mostly people have been pretty ok really, I tend to forgive them more often than not because in the heat of battle a little friendly fire is just par the course really...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 8, 2010)

Boycey said:


> score a few killpocalypes and you just might do me
> 
> not gonna be about tonight or much of the weekend but would love some u75 online co-op next week?


 
Totally up for a u75 online co-op next week!


----------



## Boycey (Oct 9, 2010)

how's tuesday/wednesday? crispy! where you at?


----------



## Crispy (Oct 9, 2010)

I will endeavour to a)untangle 20m of cat5 from the box of cables and b)upgrade to Gold in time for wednesday night. can't make tuesday - that's the hackspace open night!


----------



## Boycey (Oct 9, 2010)

you're part of the hackspace? how is it? keep meaning to go down but never found time...


----------



## Crispy (Oct 9, 2010)

Going along for the open night on Tuesday, and will probably sign up then  Our mutual friend G went this week and says its fantastic


----------



## Boycey (Oct 9, 2010)

i've got a little project i was thinking i could do down there... once i've built more bamboo bikes, speaker cabinets and learnt to use a rapidly expanding pile of midi outboard kit :face:

anyhow- wednesday! who's in? for great justice!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 9, 2010)

Boycey said:


> how's tuesday/wednesday? crispy! where you at?


 
Yup I can do next Wednesday from 8.00.


----------



## Boycey (Oct 11, 2010)

so, who's set for wednesday?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 12, 2010)

Yup. I'm good for it.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 12, 2010)

Can't make it, won't be in until really late after a 4 hour drive


----------



## Boycey (Oct 13, 2010)

i'm all set  who we got?


----------



## Crispy (Oct 13, 2010)

Can't make it sorry guys


----------



## revol68 (Oct 13, 2010)

fuck I hate those fucking hunters on the last level, on legendary they take forever to die and I lose patience after 5 mins.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 13, 2010)

Ah only just got in and knackered...might make it online around 9 if my energy raises...


----------



## Boycey (Oct 14, 2010)

well that was a heap of fail last night- i was on at 8pm, no friends online  played for a bit but it really wasn't my night so i gave it a rest...



revol68 said:


> fuck I hate those fucking hunters on the last level, on legendary they take forever to die and I lose patience after 5 mins.


 
which hunters? are they only on legendary?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 14, 2010)

Boycey said:


> well that was a heap of fail last night- i was on at 8pm, no friends online  played for a bit but it really wasn't my night so i gave it a rest...
> 
> 
> 
> which hunters? are they only on legendary?



Sorry, was totally looking forward to it but work got in the way...things should be better next week but also free this weekend (catching up on sleep and gaming time).


----------



## Boycey (Oct 21, 2010)

last night saw some awesome gaming, 20+ killstreaks, a few killtaculars, plenty of triple kills... pulled off the weekly challenge with ease 

invasion ftw


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 25, 2010)

My mate got to Lt. Colonel grade 3 legitemately, then did some 'network manipulation' and had his credits reset to zero and banned for two weeks.


----------



## Fruitloop (Oct 25, 2010)

Just finished campaign last night.

Is it possible to survive the mission after the credits? The little lad came in and distracted me, and I died almost immediately.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 25, 2010)

Fruitloop said:


> Just finished campaign last night.
> 
> Is it possible to survive the mission after the credits? The little lad came in and distracted me, and I died almost immediately.


 
Nope, that's the whole point


----------



## Boycey (Oct 26, 2010)

anyone played firefight since they changed it round? instead of just 5 waves on heroic with tough luck and catch on you get 2 more rounds of 5 waves, first with mythic added, then fog... survive that in the time limit and get the bonus round with tilt, iron and black eye: all enemies are hunters 

made some good headway on the weekly challenge today- 250+ kills


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 26, 2010)

Boycey said:


> anyone played firefight since they changed it round? instead of just 5 waves on heroic with tough luck and catch on you get 2 more rounds of 5 waves, first with mythic added, then fog... survive that in the time limit and get the bonus round with tilt, iron and black eye: all enemies are hunters
> 
> made some good headway on the weekly challenge today- 250+ kills



I only played once. has it gone from 10 minutes to 30 now? I liked the previous short sessions.


----------



## Boycey (Oct 26, 2010)

i liked the short sessions too, reckon there should be options for this sort of thing. when 4 phantoms drop down 6 hunters each it is fucking awesome though- i lasted about 3 seconds 

what rank is everyone btw?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm a lowly warrant oficer grade 2.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm torn between liking it, and wanting to stab myself.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 3, 2010)

Er what?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 3, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Er what?


 
The video I posted on the previous page....


----------



## Grandma Death (Nov 17, 2010)

Crispy said:


> Just finished the 'sniper' mission. Heroic is kicking my arse, hard. Great fun though. "ok, so I'll take out these two elites with plasma pistol and my last few pistol rounds, then I'll pick up that needle rifle and take down those grunts, using these trees as cover, then I'll see two hunters coming and I'll poo my pants."
> I just love the tactics and interactivity of Halo - nothing comes close. I played that Modern Warfare and it's like a fairground shooting gallery. Men pop in and out of cover and you just stare down iron sights and pick them off BOR RING



This. COD is an awesome game but its all about Halo for playability.


----------

